# I'm a tool



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

How do i stop being a tool? i can't really explain it but i think i'm starting to realize i'm a tool.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

How do you define tool?


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

First way of healin a problem is admittin it 
hm try and stop urself from doin somethin toolish


----------



## mickey (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha! This is funny! Don't worry about it- you're a born cop! You'll get a sexy ass uniform and everything!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

mickey said:


> Ha ha ha! This is funny! Don't worry about it- you're a born cop! You'll get a sexy ass uniform and everything!


Are you a troll or are you just spamming?


----------



## Lav (Feb 3, 2011)

Read some good books


----------



## mickey (Jan 7, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Are you a troll or are you just spamming?


Neither- it's a joke!


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> How do you define tool?





Plaxico said:


> How do i stop being a tool? i can't really explain it but i think i'm starting to realize i'm a tool.


Along the same lines of SkyCloud, how do you define a tool? Or for clarification, what do you think you are doing that makes you a tool? And since you'd have to know what you're doing to make you a tool, the simple thing would be to stop? :happy:


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Just stop doing whatever makes you think you're a tool or being used.

Of course, if you feel like you're a tool of society it's best to accept it and move on.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Umm, any information would be useful... yes? Are you a hack saw or a hedge trimmer?


----------



## Amyrose (Jan 20, 2011)

So what type of tool are you?


----------



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

you should benefit from your toolishness. enroll in tool academy and try to get famous. there are many tools in hollywood.


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

stop being a tool!
and..
be a multi-purpose tool :wink:


----------



## refugee (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm a tool too, let's hammer out a solution.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Well,as long as you are aware and have an understanding of your difficulty,you have the base with which to alter it for the better.


----------



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

I know that by tool you mean being used by people disrespectfully, always being taken advantage. But please more details about your problem. Since everyone lives different problems in different contexts, it's always good to explain a lot. Just some more words and you'll get good advice :wink:


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

° insert random sarcasm here°

is my sarcasm obvious enough now skycloud?:tongue:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Cover3 said:


> ° insert random sarcasm here°
> 
> is my sarcasm obvious enough now skycloud?:tongue:


No, it's not. It's quite the opposite, in fact, and is anti-obvious.


----------

